# Homesteading Singles Thread- November



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Nothing new here. Bought some stuff for my kayak yesterday but that is it. I need to shoot my muzzleloader and get it ready. 3 of my friends and I put in for an all women muzzleloader deer hunt. We were drawn this year.That is going to be fun. 

I hope everyone has a great November!!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I was granted a name change...yay! 

Did laundry this morning and fed and cleaned the rabbits. Gotta get the rest of the storm windows up today, at least but otherwise hoping for a relaxing rainy day inside. The babies have finished their first month and I have been handling them each every day to make sure they'll make good snugglies pets.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I like your old name better. Why did you change it?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Viggie is just the shortened cutertized version of vigilant. I've used the old name for 16 years...20 was my age at the time I needed to start adding numbers to my name to make it unique lol. But I've been viggie for many years, and my blog name and homestead name are viggies veggies so it's a much better fit for the 30something me


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

City Bound said:


> I like your old name better. Why did you change it?


LOL I was just coming over here to tell her I like her new name! LOL


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Started planning the garden for next spring. 

My sweet potato experiment went well this season so I am going to grow about a 10x15 plot of sweet potatoes next year.

Siberian kale went well so I am going to bump up the amount I grow. I might plant 50 kale plants.

Going to plant 25 to 50 chard.

Runner beans sucked so I wont be doing those again. Mammouth sunflowers sucked so they are off the list. I am giving up on turnips, I just don't like the taste of them so they are a waste to grow. Giving up on vining squashes, the one or two squash they produce are just are not worth the space they consume.

Might try to grow collards. I read they are a cut and come again plant so they are worth exploring.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Been cleaning up the patio area. Broke loose the soil and cleaned it a bit....got out spare roots and weeds that had started. 

Then ran across a great sale at Lowe's on slightly bewildered mums....2 bucks for a large pot, so got 15 pots in my favorite colors. Then got too busy to plant them for a couple weeks....yikes! So, ended up putting them in the raised beds for the winter, except for two yellow plants I gave a neighbor.

Putting up all the pots and patio decorations this weekend, and may try to cover the cherry tomato plants in the back raised bed....The silly things still have blooms! Gotta love those volunteer plants!

DD and family will be here for a short visit this weekend. They have offered to install tile on my back porch for me while they're here and I took them up on it!

Mon


----------



## sandfly (Jul 23, 2011)

Cleaning out the beds, draining all the hoses, getting fire wood in.. bow hunting and small game. (no luck) (---- frackers scared them all)


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I have to roll a new bale of hay down to the cows today - they ate the last one in 10 days. Then this weekend we HAVE to go down to Wagoner and retrieve some of the wood and such we are going to repurpose. I am loving this cooler weather, I can actually work outdoors pretty much all day in it

Mary


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

The non native invasive pretty in the fall fire bushes are now red and pink so it'll be easy for me to spot them and rip them out. They try to live here, but every fall I yank out the little bushes. Now's the time I cut down the invasive mugwort as well. It's supposed to prevent chicken mites and be a dewormer so I just toss it in the pen with the chickens. Burning bush is supposed to be a dewormer and a bunch of other things too. I had a problem with huge bushes when I moved in. The goats ring barked them and ate all the foliage with no ill effects. It's amusing to toss burning bush on a fire as it burns like pine ....Woosh now that's a fire lol. Japanese knotweed is fun to burn too as it pops. You want to be careful with that. I haven't had any camp fires this year. Oh well. Brush clearing day. Going to focus on 4 specific invasives today. I already mentioned the roses and the bittersweet. As an aside hummingbirds like to make their nests in the wild roses.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Shame on me I'm still sitting here drinking coffee. OK now I'm out the door lol.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Finished cleaning up and almost finshed fixing up my old shed, when done it will be my rams shelter so I can move them out of the barn.

Before and after


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not much gardening here. we had our first heavy frost this morning. I cut off a few limbs from my hydrangea that was leaning over the front step. then made a couple Christmas cakes for gifts. couldn't find any rum like I always use. found almost a full bottle of Cointreau. used 1 1/2 cups of that. don't know how it will taste but it sure smells good. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Newfiannie where have you been? We need a contact # so we can find you!!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Chickens weren't too thrilled so a few left the pool to dig in the yard. They have a little hole to get in and out and get locked up sunset to sunrise. If any of them start wandering too far from the pool I'll close their little pool door. I saw a black vulture. I have never seen a black vulture. I didn't even know we had black vultures. It was eating a dead squirrel on the road and would not leave. I pulled up slowly with DD and we were only 5 feet away from it when it went to a branch on the side of the road a few days ago. It flew overhead today. Making pork chops, mashed potatoes and fixings to head back out after 2:30.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> not much gardening here. we had our first heavy frost this morning. I cut off a few limbs from my hydrangea that was leaning over the front step. then made a couple Christmas cakes for gifts. couldn't find any rum like I always use. found almost a full bottle of Cointreau. used 1 1/2 cups of that. don't know how it will taste but it sure smells good. ~Georgia.


Glad to see you back Georgia, we missed you (and worried a bit...)

~ST


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I take more breaks than a union worker. Life is good.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler is that the shelter over by the water hole? It cleaned up nice.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Doodle, I am not sure I understand. Are you letting the mugwort grow so you can use it for the chickens or do you wish to rid it from your land?

We have massive mugwort patches growing wild here. It smells good. It is said to repel moths from clothes in storage.

If you are looking to get rid of it you have to dig up the roots, that is the only way.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

If you don't get every little bit of root a new one will grow. I dig them out, but to eradicate them I'd have to really go on a mission which I have in the past. Too labor intensive so control is good enough. The roots are bright white and easy to tell from other roots. I dig them out in the spring and throw seeds where they were.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Doodle, weren't you doing a lasagna gardening thing a while back? How many layers did you make yours? How high before you let it break down?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Are you talking about layering cardboard, leaves, and non seedy weeds and poop as a mulch barrier to plant in or ripping out the unwanted weeds and layering them at the base of plants along with leaves to allow them to grow into that space competitively? With the layering thing about 4 to six inches when I started. I used newspaper too.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Every year I put another layer of cardboard and newspaper over it. Then dump ashes, poop, boxwood, holly and other non chicken friendly plant cuttings, leaves, non seedy weeds and whatever over it.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Raven's is much prettier. She does the same thing.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> If you don't get every little bit of root a new one will grow. I dig them out, but to eradicate them I'd have to really go on a mission which I have in the past. Too labor intensive so control is good enough. The roots are bright white and easy to tell from other roots. I dig them out in the spring and throw seeds where they were.


 
I know, I have to dig them out of my garden all the time. Thick bright white roots that are strong as heck. 

Wild fennel and arugula tough to get rid of. I eat the arugula though, well some of it, just what I need.

I use my pulled weeds as mulch also.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

The first thing you said. I've seen alot of different methods online. Many say to go 16 to 24 inches tall (alternating between green and brown compost layers) then let it break down all winter. Some say to just pile up 12" of mulch. Just wanted to see how you did it. This bed I'm doing is only 150 sq ft, inside a fence, so if I do the tall method it won't be to hard to gather the materials.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

If I didn't have tons of cardboard it'd be much thicker. Not actually tons. You know what I mean


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Still planning next years garden. 

I can get about 140 sweet potato plants in the area where I want to plant them. I figure that would give me a conservative low of 120 sweet potatoes and a potential high of 450. Not bad. That is roughly $200 to $600 worth of potatoes. I would love a root cellar though to keep them properly all winter.

50 kale plants should produce about $320 worth of kale over the season. 

Scratching radishes off my list, I just do not like them even though I try. 

Might start one plot off with broad beans and then seed it with carrots or beets for the fall crop.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

The year of the bad storms the mulch probably hit 12 inches mostly arborvitae and another year maybe 2. I have no idea.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Doodle, do you use cold frames and hot bed up there?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Not this year. My store bought plastic one bit the dust. This year I focused on chicken tillers loosening the hard pack pool dirt adding organic so they can mix it in and dig it up. Some plants have been trying to grow in the pool like tomatoes, but then they kill them which is fine because they planted it lol. The plastic one I bought years ago broke and my glass sliding door project has been kicked to the curb for now. The cardboard garden was started on a goat cleared patch and I want to make another one where the pool was. DD just said she'd rather have goats than a cardboard garden lol.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

doodlemom said:


> Raven's is much prettier. She does the same thing.


Nice of you to say, doodle, but at the moment, it's in a rehab phase. I'm attempting to eradicate certain persistent plants same as you, digging up by the roots. Tansy, mint. Cry for me, please. Gradually relayering, but straw is spendy this year, so I haven't brought in any new for awhile. It's a slow process and not looking so tidy just now. I'll get there by spring, I reckon.

I'm buttoned up for the winter, so not much new on the "homesteady" front. I could bore (boar?) you all with more pics of slightly larger pigs, or monotonous pictures of purple mushrooms or roses that continue to bloom into November... no one wants to see all that. So I'll share a new observation instead, one that might be useful to one or two of you someday in an at-present unforeseen bizarre set of circumstances:

Fruit flies and I share similar tastes in wine.

It's the season of fruit flies, and it doesn't matter what I do -- I share space with them for a few weeks every year. They're annoying as all get-out and I suppose I could employ sterner means to rid the house of them... but then I consider, well, it's only for a few weeks... and we make our peace.

Last night I fished about five of them out of my nightly glass of wine. They died happy, anyway. I don't mind a bit of extra protein, but they were so OBVIOUS about it. 

So tonight, I opted for a campaign of diversion. I cagily set out a small glass of Huxelrebe which had qualified for the Cooking Only storage area of my wine collection. I placed it in an artful way near the fruit bowl, hoping to shine a guiding light. Poured a glass of Chardonnay. They prefer the Chardonnay. Why? WHY??

There's a new one bouncing around in the bottom of the empty glass as I type. I can hear him complaining about it. Better get a refill.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> Not this year. My store bought plastic one bit the dust. This year I focused on chicken tillers loosening the hard pack pool dirt adding organic so they can mix it in and dig it up. Some plants have been trying to grow in the pool like tomatoes, but then they kill them which is fine because they planted it lol. The plastic one I bought years ago broke and my glass sliding door project has been kicked to the curb for now. The cardboard garden was started on a goat cleared patch and I want to make another one where the pool was. DD just said she'd rather have goats than a cardboard garden lol.


Did you ever find a use for the metal sides of the pool you took Down? I recall you looking for a way to put it to use.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I repaired the pool and put the 2 sides that blasted out back in because I changed my mind. I wanted to make a patio. I bent the top rail back into shape as the side there it blew out was collapsed down and 2 side rails bent down. I tried to keep the lining on the pool to protect the walls, but they got shredded to I took it off. It looks like I have a pool, but it's a chicken pen lol.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

When the devastation first happened. ******* pool fiesta. Put carriers with roofs in there for them to have a roof over their head during the day. That's a hubbard squash shell in there. Put lawn chairs in there too lol.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Raeven, already went thru those dratted bugs. Found cider vinegar worked wonderful as a diversion. Place some in a glass, cover with plastic wrap with some small holes. Viola, they 're diverted to the glass. I could not believe how many went for their final swim...


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

oh right, now I recall. 

I am going to keep an eye out ofr sides of pools being tossed out ofr garbage in the future and use them to roof sheds. That was good thread, some good thinking.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Echoesechos said:


> Raeven, already went thru those dratted bugs. Found cider vinegar worked wonderful as a diversion. Place some in a glass, cover with plastic wrap with some small holes. Viola, they 're diverted to the glass. I could not believe how many went for their final swim...


Thanks, Echoes, I've had good luck with that method in the past, but this year, they're ignoring it! All they want is my wine! I'll be glad when we're just a couple of degrees cooler... thanks again for the suggestion -- it's a good one in most years!!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL. Well you could switch to beer or ....


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Sustainability brought up a good point on mulch thickness. I've complained before about my cardboard taking forever to break down. I remember Raven saying hers breaks down much quicker.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Echoesechos said:


> LOL. Well you could switch to beer or ....


Then slugs would be chasing her.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, at least something would be...


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL. You guys are crazy. But slugs are just yucky. I thought that when I moved to the cold zone they wouldn't be here waiting for me. But of course they were here and hungry.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Finished the second part of my air dried pole beans and peas experiment. 

Dried them in the summer. Was trying to make leather britches but the pole beans went too far and got real hard. Cooked them up this morning for breakfast. Took forever to rehydrate them and cook. The results were slightly mushy pole beans with little to no flavor. The peas had some flavor. I added the green beans and the peas to the bacon grease left in the pan after I cooked some bacon and that helped flavor them up. 

Over all I am not sure if it is worth drying them. I am not sure. I need to try again and see if there is any merit to it. I guess it would be great if you had a wood burning stove and you toss a crock pot of leather britches in the crock and let them slow cook on top of the stove while the stove warms your house, but if you are using gas or electric to cook them it seems wasteful.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

City Bound said:


> Scratching radishes off my list, I just do not like them even though I try.


Have you tried them dipped in a bit of mustard? yum!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

City Bound said:


> oh right, now I recall.
> 
> I am going to keep an eye out ofr sides of pools being tossed out ofr garbage in the future and use them to roof sheds. That was good thread, some good thinking.


That idea was a epic fail for me and got my brother angry demanding to take the pool to the dump lol. Went and voted today for my free sticker.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm with you on the radishes. Blech. I can grow them beautiful but I hate the taste. Just usually end up giving them away. I grow them mainly to repel certain bugs.

City, have you tried cooking the beans first slightly then dehydrating? That works for me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

doodlemom said:


> That idea was a epic fail for me and got my brother angry demanding to take the pool to the dump lol. Went and voted today for my free sticker.


I like free stickers


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

NickieL said:


> I'm with you on the radishes. Blech. I can grow them beautiful but I hate the taste. Just usually end up giving them away. I grow them mainly to repel certain bugs.
> 
> City, have you tried cooking the beans first slightly then dehydrating? That works for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


Blanching then dehydrating in the sun or in an electric dehydrator?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

radish cooked and dipped in mustard or raw and dipped in mustard?

Sounds good.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

City Bound said:


> Blanching then dehydrating in the sun or in an electric dehydrator?



I do it in an electric one.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Picked up some garlic from the Chinese market to plant. Maybe it will do a good job....cheaper then the stuff on the seed sites.

Voted also. I wonder if those machines are fixed.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

NickieL said:


> I do it in an electric one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


Oh, I had one but I thought it was a waste of energy and time. I could only do small batches. I think once you figure in the cost of the electric to dehydrate them then the cost of electric or gas to rehydrate and cook them, plus the cost of seeds and the cost of town or city water to grow the food it no longer is a bargain. The frugality and sublimity gets lost.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sustainabilly, here is an older pic of my mulched garden -- when it was prettier:













This was one good layer of cardboard with full flakes of straw laid over. It lasted 3 years with hardly a weed making an appearance. To plant, I simply pulled back the straw, made a bed and planted. After I harvested, I just added compost and fertilizer, then more cardboard and straw. Works great, saves water and a ton of weeding.

Hope this information is useful to you.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't dehydrate for everyday stuff.. But rather for camping food. Look up "freezer bag cooking" those meals beat the expensive freeze dried meals any day while out backpacking. Saves cooking fuel too, and water for washing as all you do is boil water and let soak to cook. 

Though I do have a very big dehydrator and did do some strawberries in them which are so good!


City Bound said:


> Oh, I had one but I thought it was a waste of energy and time. I could only do small batches. I think once you figure in the cost of the electric to dehydrate them then the cost of electric or gas to rehydrate and cook them, plus the cost of seeds and the cost of town or city water to grow the food it no longer is a bargain. The frugality and sublimity gets lost.






Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Raeven, I've read that on top of the cardboard/newsprint layer you should put a moisture holding layer. Did the straw do that for you? I've got enough straw, or rather hay to use, but I'm concerned about weed seeds. Over that layer I was going to lay chopped leaves and grass and cover it with some wood ashes. Then, top that off with a generous layer of composted mulch. It should all shrink down by next spring.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

City Bound said:


> radish cooked and dipped in mustard or raw and dipped in mustard?
> 
> Sounds good.


Raw, like chips. Haven't tried cooking them, but I've heard it changes the taste quite a bit.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

sustainabilly said:


> Raeven, I've read that on top of the cardboard/newsprint layer you should put a moisture holding layer. Did the straw do that for you? I've got enough straw, or rather hay to use, but I'm concerned about weed seeds. Over that layer I was going to lay chopped leaves and grass and cover it with some wood ashes. Then, top that off with a generous layer of composted mulch. It should all shrink down by next spring.


Sustainabilly, given where I live, moisture is seldom a problem, so I didn't regard that concern. And though it's hard to see in the pic, the plot is irrigated, so on the rare occasions when it did seem a little dry, I just flicked a switch. 

If moisture is a concern where you are, though, then I'd say add what they recommend.

I did use wheat straw and the cleanest I could find. One thing you can do is run your chickens over it for a few days. They won't leave a kernel of wheat behind. But yes, I understand your concerns about weed seeds. If you've got seedy/weedy straw or hay, you will be planting weeds in your plot. It's one reason I've never used mint straw, though it is awesome and abundant here. I suppose if you find you've planted a lot of weeds, you can always till and start again... let them be green manure. 

Good luck with it all!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

My last garden was like that reaven! If you put thick cardboard under the straw, never water it, then it was gone by seasons end. Not sure how this new place will do with that, it's a lot drier... Pretty much more sand then anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I use that process in my flower beds but use wood mulch. In my raised beds I don't have much issue except for horseradish WTH was I thinking in planting that there???? Lesson learned as I continue to pull shoots as they emerge... Raeven, I love pictures of your place. I keep forgetting to post mine for Cindilu....


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Echoesechos said:


> I use that process in my flower beds but use wood mulch. In my raised beds I don't have much issue except for horseradish WTH was I thinking in planting that there???? Lesson learned as I continue to pull shoots as they emerge... Raeven, I love pictures of your place. I keep forgetting to post mine for Cindilu....


LOL, re the horseradish, Echoes!! I made that mistake once in another garden... lesson learned... and I don't even LIKE horseradish!!

Thanks for the kind words re my place. I lucked into a pretty spot, I'll agree. One of these days when I have time, I'll do a Tour of Chez Rae thread. Meantime, I love seeing everyone else's places, too -- so you can start us off if you have time, Echoes!

Nickie, it works great, doesn't it? I got so sick of weeding. I'll do a lot of work on the topside to avoid heavy labor all season long. 

BTW, Echoes... the fruit flies revealed themselves to be the dedicated lushes I suspected them to be. After the Chardonnay was gone, they went and drowned themselves in the Huxelrebe overnight. Not so picky when the good stuff is gone.  Hah!!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

My radishes never bulb, great looking tops but no bulbs.

I like them with Western Dressing.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

lonelytree said:


> My radishes never bulb, great looking tops but no bulbs.
> 
> I like them with Western Dressing.



Too rich of soil then. Plant them after heavy feeders like corn. Don't manure the ground where you plan on radishes. Nitrogen promotes leaves, not roots.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

lonelytree said:


> My radishes never bulb, great looking tops but no bulbs.
> 
> I like them with Western Dressing.


I have that kind of luck with radishes and onions too. It's the heavy clay soil. But amending a 2600 sq ft garden is too expensive. So I'm doing no-till with my 3 smaller plots and planting green mulch in the big one.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

sustainabilly said:


> I have that kind of luck with radishes and onions too. It's the heavy clay soil. But amending a 2600 sq ft garden is too expensive. So I'm doing no-till with my 3 smaller plots and planting green mulch in the big one.


Has pangs of jealousy over 2,600 feet of garden space. (pout)

One DAY!

~ST


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

NickieL said:


> Too rich of soil then. Plant them after heavy feeders like corn. Don't manure the ground where you plan on radishes. Nitrogen promotes leaves, not roots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


I used fresh potting soil....... doop!

We used to grow them in very sandy soil in CO and they always did fine. It isn't easy to find soil in AK that isn't pretty rich.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

SimplerTimez said:


> Has pangs of jealousy over 2,600 feet of garden space. (pout)
> 
> One DAY!
> 
> ~ST


It's alot, but also alot of weeds, flea beetles, aphids, cornworms, white grubs, squashbugs, rabbits, deer... you get the idea. One helper works and the other grumbles so I keep looking for lower maint. ideas.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I remember squash bugs, and squashing them by hand. And tomato hornworms, weeds.

Never had the other problems though, in the NW part of TN.

~ST


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't worry much over hornworms, Cardinals love 'em and if they don't get them the braconid wasps will.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Giving wheatgrass a try for winter bunny greens










The fruit cocktail tree is decked out in her fall finery










And I brought one of the nibblets in for a photoshoot and he ended up meeting the cats for a few well supervised minutes 










And another recipe to share 










Mexican Style Quinoa Bake

1 cup quinoa
1.5 cups water
2 tsp oil
1 small onion, chopped
1 -2 garlic clove
1 lb extra lean ground beef
1 tsp coriander
2 tsp chili powder
2 tsp oregano
4 dashes hot sauce
1 can corn, drained
1 can black beans, rinsed
28 ounce can diced tomatoes
1 cup red salsa
3/4 cup cheese

In a large skillet, dry roast the quinoa until it starts to crackle. Boil the water in a small saucepan and add the quinoa when finished. Turn heat to low, cover and simmer for 20 minutes.

Heat oil in the skillet and saute onions and garlic for a few minutes until starting to soften. Add beef, spices, and hot sauce and brown.

Layer quinoa, beef mixture, corn, tomatoes, salsa, and black beans in order in a large casserole dish. Top with cheese and bake at 450 for 20 minutes.

Makes eight 303 calorie servings.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I think a thick bed of mulch is the only way to go, but finding that mulch is hard. Last year I did my neighbor's landscaping for him so I had an on going supply of grass clippings to use. This year I did not have time to do the landscaping and I used no mulch at all except the weeds I pulled. I was always pulling weeds.

One year I used inpatients as a living mulch for cucumbers and it worked. No weeds at all and I could eat the flowers as well. A nice bed of edible flowers for mulch would be good but then the flowers would have to started from seed to make the idea financially sensible and that opens another can of worms, unless you have a green house to start the flowers in.

Inpatients, marigolds, and violets would make a nice living mulch of edible flowers. Clover and parsley make a nice living mulch of edible greens. I tried parsley around my beans this year and it blocked out the weeds without harming the beans. I have clover around some of my fruit canes and it does not the hurt the plant.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Try alfalfa as a living mulch! It's what I do. And it can be cut a few times of year and used as mulch elsewhere or as animal feed. 


City Bound said:


> I think a thick bed of mulch is the only way to go, but finding that mulch is hard. Last year I did my neighbor's landscaping for him so I had an on going supply of grass clippings to use. This year I did not have time to do the landscaping and I used no mulch at all except the weeds I pulled. I was always pulling weeds.
> 
> One year I used inpatients as a living mulch for cucumbers and it worked. No weeds at all and I could eat the flowers as well. A nice bed of edible flowers for mulch would be good but then the flowers would have to started from seed to make the idea financially sensible and that opens another can of worms, unless you have a green house to start the flowers in.
> 
> Inpatients, marigolds, and violets would make a nice living mulch of edible flowers. Clover and parsley make a nice living mulch of edible greens. I tried parsley around my beans this year and it blocked out the weeds without harming the beans. I have clover around some of my fruit canes and it does not the hurt the plant.






Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

ahhh, good idea Nicky. It makes a nice tea also. Alfalfa tea is good for strength. I will look into using it. 

Thanks


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

City Bound said:


> Picked up some garlic from the Chinese market to plant. Maybe it will do a good job....cheaper then the stuff on the seed sites.
> 
> Voted also. I wonder if those machines are fixed.


Did you have to show your driver's license? Did you get a sticker? I had to show mine this time which I think is a good idea.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Raeven said:


> Sustainabilly, given where I live, moisture is seldom a problem, so I didn't regard that concern. And though it's hard to see in the pic, the plot is irrigated, so on the rare occasions when it did seem a little dry, I just flicked a switch.
> 
> If moisture is a concern where you are, though, then I'd say add what they recommend.
> 
> ...


The mint I have here spreads by runners except cat mint which spreads by seed. I put mint (not cat mint) in the drop poop trays for a more refreshing experience emptying them into the wheelbarrow lol. Which ends up on the garden.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

NickieL said:


> Try alfalfa as a living mulch! It's what I do. And it can be cut a few times of year and used as mulch elsewhere or as animal feed.


Great idea!! It's also a legume, so it will fix nitrogen in your soil -- always a plus!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

doodlemom said:


> The mint I have here spreads by runners except cat mint which spreads by seed. I put mint (not cat mint) in the drop poop trays for a more refreshing experience emptying them into the wheelbarrow lol. Which ends up on the garden.


My mint spreads by runners, too. I can't believe the problem I created by planting a tiny little plant under a spigot a few years ago!! I'll be digging that stuff out for months... at least it's enjoyable to pull because it smells so nice.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Mostly done with the small no-till plot. This shows all the layers except the last. I'll go to my mulch guy tomorrow and get a load of composted manure to top it off.
View attachment 17378


It's small, but a good size to experiment with. I mostly grow easy plants like my herbs & hot peppers...etc. in here anyway.
View attachment 17379



View attachment 17380

Hmm, How'd they get in there? Dang things breed like rabbits. They're such picture hoes.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> Did you have to show your driver's license? Did you get a sticker? I had to show mine this time which I think is a good idea.


I did not have to show ID but I think we all should have to show ID. I did not get a sticker.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Homesteading related: I ordered some air locks, yeast, and a hydrometer. Watched some vids on you tube on how to make a homemade still.

Nonrelated: Went to see the jersey Boys tonight. The show was pretty good.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Voting is homesteading related. http://westernfarmpress.com/blog/horses-are-vicious-beasts-connecticut
http://www.wfsb.com/story/23654568/bristol-drops-planned-rooster-ban-near-homes
http://www.wfsb.com/story/20558508/hearing-to-discuss-rooster-ban-proposal-in-chester


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Baby angora. On a scale.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

How adorable viggie!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Tried the radish with mustard, did not like it at all. Thank you for the suggestion though.

Tried to bake a turnip and a radish in the oven and they came out gross. The turnip was super gross. baked a whole carrot in the oven with the skin on and it was yummy. The skin had a nice texture like a baked potato skin but softer and easier to chew.

Radish greens though have proven more useful to me then the radish root. I cooked them up as greens and also used them in making stock. I think I will continue to grow radishes just for the greens.

Started a batch of hard cider. About four gallons worth.

Kale is doing good even though I lost some. Corn salad is sprouting. Lettuce is sprouting and safe under some old windows.

Has been cold. Down into the 30's.

Starting to stock up for winter. Bought 11 more cans of sardines, some dry beans, some flour, a mess of oats, a mess of bulgur, noodles, pasta. Made a gallon of chicken noodle soup and froze it.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Heavy frost on the flowering kale. It's been cold here for a while now with our first hard freeze a couple weeks back already.










In winter, my preserving switches to stocking up on the occasional sale item. The first one this year was this grapefruit.










And of course, a bunny update. 5 weeks old now and grooming mama. I love the look on her face, you can tell she's put up with a lot with 5 babies living with her. I've tried to tell her it'll only be 2 more weeks, and then the littles move into their own apartment together.










And I checked up some little bunny skirts this morning. I counted 2 boys and 3 girls, but I really can't tell them apart at this point so I might not have grabbed each one. I'll have to mark them closer to sale time. I just put up the first craigslist ad announcing they'll be ready for new homes in a month.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

It's supposed to snow pretty good Monday/ Tuesday here due to lake effect. I'm sad.... No more barefooting it 
View attachment 17492



Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm with you on radish roots... Nothing can make them tasty :/ I grow them only to feed others or to repel certain bugs in the garden. The seeds are super cheap so it doesn't bother me to not eat them. 

Got my first seed catalogue of the season. Pinetree garden seeds sure put a lot of new stuff in there this year. I don't need new seeds though... I literally have a lifetime supply since I cleared out every dollar general earlier in the summer for 1 penny per pack. I do want to order elderberries again. I got them from pine tree last time.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh lol Nickie. I love the shot and the colors but that picture gave me such a chill! If you have to wear multiple layers on top including a winter coat then your poor tootsies should not be bare!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Shoes make me cranky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

For a weed preventitive, you may want to experiment with corn gluten meal. It can be bought as Organic Preen (100% corn gluten) @ $17.00 per 5#, or 50# bags from other mfg's. for $28.00, OR..., I bought corn gluten pellets at the local feed mill @ $15.00 per 100#, and ground them into meal. Probably scattered it at a rate of a couple ozs. per sq. ft., then mixed it in the top 1-1/2" layer with a push plow w/weeder attachment. Just did a small section of 80' long, and about 10' wide. I had about a 97% success rate, as some sod from not being plowed for 25 yrs, some big redtop clover, and another weed I'm not sure what it is... You do need to let your plants get 3"-4" tall, and establish a root system. Corn gluten meal will let seed sprout, but prevents them from forming roots, and die. Planning on doing more next year. Should keep the weeds down, once they get passed the cultivating stage, which is what I'm looking for.

Another plus is, it's rated at about 1-1/2% nitrogen. 

I did have a downside using it around half the peanuts... Where the plant vines touch the ground to form roots, and form more peanuts, it prevented that from happening. DUH...


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Cute feet nickie.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

NickieL said:


> I'm with you on radish roots... Nothing can make them tasty :/ I grow them only to feed others or to repel certain bugs in the garden. The seeds are super cheap so it doesn't bother me to not eat them.
> 
> Got my first seed catalogue of the season. Pinetree garden seeds sure put a lot of new stuff in there this year. I don't need new seeds though... I literally have a lifetime supply since I cleared out every dollar general earlier in the summer for 1 penny per pack. I do want to order elderberries again. I got them from pine tree last time.
> 
> ...


You turned me on to Pine tree a few years back. I like pine tree. I buy a bunch of stuff from them each year. Does the catalog have more stuff then the website?

My elderberry plants are struggling. One almost died this year. My black currant died this year. I get sad when my plants die or my seedlings don't make it.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

NickieL said:


> Shoes make me cranky.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


haha. Love that.

Are you a pisces by any chance?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

straightened up half my back to eden garden today.also planted 2-75ft rows of garlic...thats approx 300 heads...i hope to find more to plant...i planted all the bulbs i had so i either will be digging some i left in abandoned areas or some other way.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

City Bound said:


> haha. Love that.
> 
> Are you a pisces by any chance?



Aries... 




Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Not sure, I think it's about the same. Try planting elderberry near the compost .... It will go nuts.


City Bound said:


> You turned me on to Pine tree a few years back. I like pine tree. I buy a bunch of stuff from them each year. Does the catalog have more stuff then the website?
> 
> My elderberry plants are struggling. One almost died this year. My black currant died this year. I get sad when my plants die or my seedlings don't make it.






Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

An aries who dislikes wearing shoes, interesting. 
I compost in a tumbler in the ally.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

City Bound said:


> An aries who dislikes wearing shoes, interesting.
> I compost in a tumbler in the ally.



Used to roam the redwood forest barefoot... You'd think your feet would get nasty but actually they would be quite nice after. If it weren't for winter, work, and silly shoe rules I'd go barefoot more often.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I like to go barefoot also when I can....mostly in the summer. I like to garden barefoot and feel the earth under my feet and the soil squeeze between my toes.

I have ugly feet though.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Cider is bubbling away. The air smells good in my room. Sweet and kind of yeasty from the brewing.

I bought the apple juice from the health food store to make the cider, hardly a bargain. Next year I will use fresh apples.

The cider will be done for thanksgiving, that is what I am making it for.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Not really a productive day at all. I had promised to drive my friend and her niece, Jaz to see a play today in whiting as a couple people we know was in it and Jaz really likes plays. I didn't know what play it was till I got there. Spam a lot. It was funny, might of enjoyed it more had I ever watched Monty Python, and the kid didn't get any of the jokes... It was a bit beyond her. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

View attachment 17534
hard to see here but my garlics are up.... You can see how sandy the dirt here is that I have to work with.... I added lots of compost to this bed... And the sand is already coming up just after a couple weeks lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ54 said:


> For a weed preventitive, you may want to experiment with corn gluten meal. It can be bought as Organic Preen (100% corn gluten) @ $17.00 per 5#, or 50# bags from other mfg's. for $28.00, OR..., I bought corn gluten pellets at the local feed mill @ $15.00 per 100#, and ground them into meal. Probably scattered it at a rate of a couple ozs. per sq. ft., then mixed it in the top 1-1/2" layer with a push plow w/weeder attachment. Just did a small section of 80' long, and about 10' wide. I had about a 97% success rate, as some sod from not being plowed for 25 yrs, some big redtop clover, and another weed I'm not sure what it is... You do need to let your plants get 3"-4" tall, and establish a root system. Corn gluten meal will let seed sprout, but prevents them from forming roots, and die. Planning on doing more next year. Should keep the weeds down, once they get passed the cultivating stage, which is what I'm looking for.
> 
> Another plus is, it's rated at about 1-1/2% nitrogen.
> 
> I did have a downside using it around half the peanuts... Where the plant vines touch the ground to form roots, and form more peanuts, it prevented that from happening. DUH...


DJ54, I've read about this and wanted to try it, also. Do you mind telling me how you got all those pellets ground? The price difference makes it an attractive option, obviously. I'm glad to hear about your real-world experience.

I've also read -- but haven't yet tried it -- that three consecutive crops of buckwheat, tilled each time under as green manure, will kill out about any weed problem you've got. I will have ample opportunity to test this assertion out in the upcoming early spring. :teehee: And I guess there would be worse things than being overrun by buckwheat, if it gets away from me.

Didn't even know you could grow peanuts in Ohio. I learn something new every day!


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Here are a couple of pics I took... First is of it in pellet form, and the other is grinding it through my Montgomery Wards burr grinder, I got from a neighbor almost 20 years ago. I KNEW I'd find a use for it someday..!! It was headed out to the road as junk... Oh the things she threw away... 

I know Preen markets theirs (the 100% corn gluten) as being organic, but a friend of mine went to an open house Saturday near Cincinnatti, where they do organic low tunnel veggie farming. She said they would not use it, because of the gluten being made from GMO corn. My big question is, if there is any sort of carryover... I may contact the local extension agent, and ask if anyone has done any testing... Maybe even the makers of the organic Preen. Either way, it would have to be better than a herbicide, which I will not use...


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

And here are two more pics... My baby Oats & Buckwheat. The idea being the cold will kill off the Oats & Buckwheat, hopefully after picking up some left over nutrients for next year. We planted cereal Rye years ago, but then had to deal with huge root mass, plus it at times was headed up by the time Dad plowed it under. Made it tough when you tried to cultivate with the ole' David Bradley garden tractor. Roots and tops would gather up on the cultivators, and you were always unplugging it.

I read where Buckwheat breaks down quickly, so got a few pounds, and broadcast seeded it on the area that was the sweet corn patch. Just curious to see how it grows in drier/wetter earth.

Should have had it out earlier, but too many irons in the fire, + rain.

We've had several frosty mornings, but not enough for a kill. I should get another picture, although it is cloudy... They are calling for up to 2" of snow by sometime tomorrow morning.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice garlic Nicky.

I planted mine yesterday. Planted 130 cloves.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

An old buddy of mine gave me 100 peanuts to plant. I planted two 50' rows, again to see if they grew better in dryer earth, or wetter. I also used the gluten around the one's in the picture here. Note, there aren't very many on there, due to the gluten not letting it form roots, to produce peanuts. The best plant in the gluten row, had 14 peanuts on it. The one where I just kept them cultivated, and hoe'd made 74 peanuts off one plant.

I'll shell out 50 or so out of these to replant, and get some raw one's from the feed mill to plant also next spring. 

Just growing them for the squirrel's in the woods next door.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ54... the pics are great. Thanks for sharing them!

Since I don't have a whiz-bang Monkey Ward's burr grinder lying about, I'm probably going to take a pass on this method and do the consecutive buckwheat plantings instead. Should be good for my particular climate, as well. Also, I did find this interesting: http://organic.kysu.edu/CGM.shtml

So did the peanuts do better in dry or wet soil? (My guess is dry.) And I'm glad you're not my neighbor... Gray squirrels are one of the banes of my existence. They like to ring-bark the tops of my trees and ruin them for commercial harvest. I target shoot at them regularly. 

Thanks again for sharing your pics!


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

And here is my Roma green beans and sweet corn planted at the far end. I planted it the last weekend of July, just to see if it would mature planting that late. And I planted it just an hour before getting a good 1.5" soaking rain. These pics were taken 4 weeks to the day from planting. Beans blooming, and corn starting to tassle. Not bad... Never got a chance to get some compost tea on these, because of all of the rain.

6, 5 gal. buckets, and 3, 10 lb. baskets of beans were picked off of those 2 50' rows. And probably 2, or more 5 gal. buckets went to waste, as no one would come to pick them for free. I canned more then I will probably eat, but hated to see them go to waste. Had 3 people say they would pick them, but didn't...

We always planted more then we thought we would need, because you never know what the weather will be. And just too large of an area to irrigate.

But, do note the amount of weeds around the beans, and to the left corner where there was none put down. I did spray along the electric fence with a weak solution of glyphosate, but anything 4"-6" inside the fence was controlled by the gluten.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

I really want to try just using the gluten in pellet form, and see what happens. It may need to be put down a little heavier, but we'll see... I can always spread meal, if it doesn't work. It was just easier to spread it from a modified watering can in meal form.

And next year, I'll be running the pellets through the 10" hammermill. It'll probably take longer to belt it up, than to grind.

Actually thinking selling some sort of container of it at a Farmer's Market. I just really want to find out more about the carryover, if any at all... If I sold it for about half the cost of the Preen gluten, it would be profitable, but not gouge someone...


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

View attachment 17547
first ripe tomato of the season and I'm not sharing. Very sweet it was!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

First..?? Where are you located..??


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

dj54....thanks for sharing pics and information.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

DJ54 said:


> First..?? Where are you located..??



NW Indiana 

We just got our first snow this afternoon 
View attachment 17555



Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

What do you get when you give a woman a T-post driver and post hole diggers? A new paddock!!! I have a temp fence up between the cedar post opening, havent decided if I want to make a gate or buy one, afterall time is NOT on my side...LOL


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It is going to go down to 20 degrees tonight, and so during the last 3 days DS and I have covered some vegetables and picked and dehydrated the kale.

Kale is not my favorite vegetable and so I had a lot of it left in the garden: I got a gallon of dehydrated kale flakes. I do like kale in Italian food: it makes a yummy pizza!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

fowler you build some good brace ends...outstanding in fact.

how did you attach the cross pieces to the post.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> fowler you build some good brace ends...outstanding in fact.
> 
> how did you attach the cross pieces to the post.


3 inch nails and a hammer. I cut the post with a sawzaw to fit tight, then blocked their spacing with a piece of left over wood.

If you notice in the back of the paddock those are cedar post too, all cleared from the over growth in my pasture.

One post on the right end has a curve in it, but I love it!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i really like SS fence pins....

drill threw post


drill end of cross piece



drive it in..i left this one out because i was using twitch stick on btacing wire from top corner to bottom corner.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

That's really nice, and makes a great looking fence, but more work and money then I want to spend....or do....LOL That's where a good man would be handy...LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

just tossing this out there if you run short of wood...add bracing wire...top goes in direction the wire is running and bottom of start post.hope it helps sometime.


















this was a brace to attach my cable across pond too


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> That's really nice, and makes a great looking fence, but more work and money then I want to spend....or do....LOL That's where a good man would be handy...LOL



sorry i done went all crazy posting pics while you was posting.

you are doing a fine job.....be proud.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a ton of cedar stays, I wont run short for quite a while, so if you got any gate pics and advice, I would love to see and learn. I want to make my gate out of cedar, but if it's too heavy, a regular wood board one will do.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

if you make heavy ones you can put in a eye bolt on far end of gate and a eye bolt in top of post with a turnbuckle and run a small cable from each other and tighten...i hate a sagging gate end draggin in the mud and dirt.

p.s. i seen a video where a guy was making simple gates..maybe i can find it.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

this one looks like a old head board


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

you could build a rustic frame and cover with the fence you are putting up too.


http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...m=QBIR&pq=rustic+farm+gates&sc=0-17&sp=-1&sk=


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i have always loved ask.com for searching but awhile back they jacked it all sideways and its worthless now.....bing is way better...i hate google ...lol


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Bing is the best I think.

The headboard is an excellent idea. maybe even one of those metal mattress frames with the metal mesh and springs stretched across. I see those thrown out now and then. Maybe even a wood headboard painted with a few coats of oil paint.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Dj, do you use a tractor to cultivate and harvest that strip of beans?


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

I use several to cultivate, and make hills for the root crops, and plant corn, peas & beans. Known as David Bradley tractors, they were sold by Sears. I have numerous attachments for gardening...

I have 14 of the tractors in all. Not really hoarding, but picked them up over the years on the cheap, for spare parts. Sears quit handling parts for the tractors themselves back in the 70's I believe.

Now considered collector items, and most make trailer queen's out of them just to show. I use mine in the dirt. as intended... Sure beats a push plow..!!

These, and my Corona scuffle hoe is all I use in the garden 99.9% of the time.

Picking is all done by hand.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

NickieL said:


> NW Indiana
> 
> We just got our first snow this afternoon
> View attachment 17555
> ...


 Got the remnants of your first snow early this morning, with about the same accumulation. That's enough, I'm ready for Spring..!!

So, I'm assuming that was from this summer on the 'mater... I thought is was recent, as to why I asked your location.

A buddy of mine, and his wife are trying to do the Farmer's Market thing, and raised a few similar tomatoes like you are holding. A roadside market owner said she would take all of those they could bring her. She paid him $5.00 per qt. wholesale... Didn't say what she was selling them for.

Would like to set up a small portable roadside set up here to sell surplus produce in the next year or so myself. Just no time to devote to that now, but the wheels are turning..!!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Nope. I just picked the tomato yesterday  I'm growing them inside! 


DJ54 said:


> Got the remnants of your first snow early this morning, with about the same accumulation. That's enough, I'm ready for Spring..!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Dj, that Bradley is perfect for the scale of homesteading I would like to do. Very nice. Shame they don't make them any more. The green attachment is a seeder?

That is a lot of area to cover when it comes to watering. How are you watering your fields?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

We just got the edge of the storm, some hail and some flakes. Beautiful fresh cold air now though. Clean and fresh. I have the door open to bring in some of that fresh cold air so it can freshen the air in my home.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

There are plenty of the DB's out there for sale, but people are asking ridiculous prices for them. Check out Craigslist, ebay, etc... A runner usually commands $300.00 and up, less attchments. 

On the other hand, talked with a fellow at a feed store 2 years ago, and gave 2 of them away, w/attachments. Missed them by a week..  Just got to be at the right place, at the right time...

I also have a Lodge & Shipley, Chormaster single wheeler, for when plants get too tall for the Bradley to straddle. Had to repower it this summer, but a new engine was less than what they are also asking for them. It's basically a motorized push plow. Gave 8 bucks fir it at an auction 30 years ago... Used it for 25 in the garden, so guess that's not too bad, LOL...


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I am going on an all women's muzzleloader hunt this weekend. I know we will have a hoot whether we kill anything or not. Tommy and Phillis Pardue from the TV show Tennessee Wildside will be there cooking for us. It should be a great weekend.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

tambo, have fun on your hunt! I know you will. 

One day, I hope to shoot half as well as you. I mentioned in an earlier post in this thread that I target-shoot at squirrels. I probably should have added the proviso that this renders them almost as safe as if they were living the life of Riley in my own house. :ashamed:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Bottled the cider last night. About 4 gallons.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I ordered my seed potatoes today, wanting to get the good stuff before they sell out. I'm just doing Purple Majesty this time around...LOVE them. 

We had our first snow this week 










And I've moved indoors for the season. Right now I'm doing some organizing and cleaning. Starting to spend time reading again. The picture is cuddling the cat while I'm snuggled up working on Pollan's Cooked. Before too long I'll start hauling out craft supplies. I'd like to sew some skirts, work on my cross stitch project, and practice some embroidery so I can prepare some lavender sachets to fill and sell in spring.










This winter I'm really focusing on staying in shape (well what shape is for me) both to keep busy and energetic while cooped up, and so spring chores aren't a challenge. My workout buddies leave something to be desired in terms of energy though 










And finally, baby bunny update. They are 6 weeks old now and between 1 pound 7 ounces and 1 pound 10 ounces today...just 10 days ago they were under a pound. No wonder I have to refill their bowls every time I walk by.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Love the pictures!!!! You have lovely critters 

I have to work today... But hopefully it will be nice and quiet so I can work on cutting no-sew blankets!! They will be holiday gifts for the kids. I was told in no uncertain terms by the 10 year old that I'm family now lmao! So that means festivities I haven't participated in for many many years. I have almost all the gifts bought/ figured out but I still got to get Mikey a fishing pole/ tackle kit... I think seven year old boys would like something like that? 

Anyway, the weather is supposed to be super bad tomorrow my day off, which bothers me some as I wanted to make repairs on the shed to keep the critters out and so I could store my boat and bike in.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

The hard cider is ready today and I am already 4 pints into it and waiting for my 5th nd 6th to chill, hahah. Oh lord, I am buzzed. God bless homesteading. God bless the American dream, may it forever stand as a beacon of excellence and individual potential. God bless the apple......yummy as it is, haha. God bless you all, may you all find your hearts truest path. May true love awaken us all.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

4 pints and still perfect spelling. Apple in the Apple! Grammar Nazi can't touch that!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

an apple without an apple of his eye....so sad is truth.

Cider is a love drink. Apples are shaped like the heart. Try it and you will know what I mean, it is a love potion.

4 pints, going to get me 5th.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I noticed TommyIce has disappeared since she got her new sewing machine.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

doodle... I have it on good authority... yes.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I put my bra on......



My truck, temps are dropping this week. BTW - It gets washed every couple weeks in the winter only.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LT... I have a question for you. WHAT is that horrid looking thing in your profile pic??? For the life of me, I can't make it out!!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

That's a goat. A silly billy.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

ROFL, THANK you, doodle!! I have looked at that a hundred times and wondered what it was... NOW I see it!!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Raeven said:


> LT... I have a question for you. WHAT is that horrid looking thing in your profile pic??? For the life of me, I can't make it out!!


Can you see me now? :spinsmiley:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, FINALLY!!!! Thank you.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

lonelytree said:


> I put my bra on......


LMAO I just took mine off. LOL!!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Not much other than working going on around here. I did organize some fabrics--I need to go on a "fabric diet" LOL. Playing with my new toy. Oooooohhhhh boy I wished I had gotten one sooner. Of course now I gotta work some mean overtime to buy all the thread colors I want.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

City Bound said:


> Bing is the best I think.
> 
> The headboard is an excellent idea. maybe even one of those metal mattress frames with the metal mesh and springs stretched across. I see those thrown out now and then. Maybe even a wood headboard painted with a few coats of oil paint.


NMH, The first thing I thought too, CB. I've been saving an old bunk bed mattress frame for a few years, now. I can't bring myself to throw it out. Every time I think, "That's enough. All I do with that thing is move it around. It's going!" A voice says, "No, it's useful. You just have to figure it out." 

It's been a trellis for cukes, the base for an herb drying table, an overhead storage rack, but never quite fit the job. Yeah, maybe a gate. Now all I have to do is work on that voice. Feels like a story in there. There's something about parts of a bed and voices. Have to think on that, some. Maybe I'll keep the voices.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Been working on my woodshed. It's a high and dry climate here, but some things are still better protected. I figure I can put over 5 cords in 1/2 of it, and burn off the outside woodpile most of the time.

It's a project that has taken a while to say the least! I laid it out and set the posts last spring. Two weeks ago I started welding it up, and then figured I'd have it whipped in 2 or 3 days. Kept getting called away, and starting again, I would find I needed a little more steel, due to my miscalculations. Haha! Almost any project I start is just a picture in my mind...I should learn to set down and draw something out? Even simple things like this!

Looks a little light to me in the pic, but the posts are 2 7/8 oilfileld tubing in 3' of concrete. Tying the post together is 2 1/4 tubing, with 1/8 x 1 1/2 square tubing running the length to screw into. A welder bud of mine said it was plenty heavy enough? I sure hope he is right! I tried to do it cheap, but steel is amazingly high! The 1 1/2 was close to $200! The oilfield tubing I bought in a package deal for cleaning up, and it was a terrific deal, sized from 2 1/4 to 3 1/2". I've used a couple hundred feet for fence corners, and still have close to 2000 feet of mostly big stuff left!

The sheet metal was given to me. It had been new at one time, but still unused when I got it. Just had been stacked on the ground for the last 15 years, and is showing some rust in places. It's extremely heavy stuff in 24' sheets.

I've always figured having plenty of wood is a good investment. As a kid, my folks always had supplemental wood heat. Or at one place that was the only heat. And, that is the only heat source I use now, even though I've got a propane furnace. If I plan to be gone long enough to worry about freeze ups, I've got valves installed in the cellar (where my well water enters the house) that I can open and drain the house.

Wood heat reigns for me! Sometimes I get a little tired of packing ashes out and wood in, or cleaning up around the stove. Otherwise, I enjoy gathering, splitting and watching the pile grow. It's a kind of security, knowing that you have the means to stay warm and dry. much like having a stock of food.

I don't want just a years worth of wood in front of me. 2 years is much better!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Those are some neat gate pictures! Just a word of caution to you folks who are making gates for livestock. Make them tough! livestock will see a gate and might recognize it as a weak point, they might crowd it and force it down or open, and a lot depends on the location of it?

You want to put them in a spot where they're recognized, but not in a spot that can get crowded. Keep projections to a minimum, cuz if there is one, something will get opened up or hurt by it. Build any fence or gate, with those thoughts in mind.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Finished screwing sheet metal on the shed today, and the muscles in my legs and butt are sore! It wasn't very high up, but trying to put pressure on the drill would make my knees slide, and I just don't like heights anymore.  It needs some flashing to cover the joined spot between the two, as well a coat of paint, as does the garage behind it, but I won't worry bout that for a while.

Ordered some 5' bur oak trees as well as couple native plums today, in my endeavor to make a small forest here. If we ever get back into a decent weather cycle, I'll plant lots more!


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

DGD are going to eat lunch, then we are going to roll a bale of hay over to the cows then prepare and dehydrate about 20# apples. After that I am going to rest up.

Mary


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Still herding leaves here. But they are finally moving in the right direction. There's no sense in doing it earlier in the fall. I'll put about 12-18 inches on the 15 X 30 garden and use them for the beginning of another no till plot. Don't know if I'll plant veggies there though. The hugelkulture project fell through so I'm rethinking the whole plan. The soil isn't very fertile right now.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Baby bunny update!










Hauled out the first of my winter projects and got another section done on my Proverbs 31 cross stitch.










And, my magazine addiction on display. This is another thing that will keep me busy this winter.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

nothing big. Like I said on FB, made some kimchi. Pretty good! 

Picked up leaves, which still aren't completely done blowing around the yard, and I'm not chasing them so much. Some folks front yards are really pristine and I wonder how they do it?
Dispatched some extra roosters. 
Got greenhouse ready; soon it'll be too cold even for kale and other greens, but for now still using some of it. Later in winter, probably will let chickens use it, since there are so many windows and lots of light. Might as well benefit them.
Cleared out/organized the tool shed. Basement looks much better, but still needs more organizing.
Picked up, cleaned off all the summer and fall stuff off of the porch. Hopefully it will have that 'empty' look, not that cluttered busy look.....(yeh right) and a space for the pellets I put by the door, while the rest are in the garage.

Scored 8 years of back issues of Yoga Journal, I know most folks would not think it was a score, but there are some articles and poses that are interesting to read about and contemplate. Of course, yoga pretty much hasn't changed and the issues usually portrayed are pretty much in the same context each month, but sometimes there is some new insight, or balance pose. I used to be able to stay in a balancing pose for a long time. Now, my hips are alot stiffer than they used to be. It helps to practice them, so maybe someday I can be limber again. Still strong, but not as 'bendy'....

Oh, yeah, also planted couple small beds of garlic. Thanks to who ever was discussing it on this forum or another, because I hadn't done that in a long time (grown garlic)
Other stuff, too, but cant recall right now.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not doing too much today. too windy for outdoors. I've taken out a few Christmas decorations. not sure how much i'll put up this year. still working on my jane austen tea party for dec. i need an antique chair,well not really need. this is a want. i almost had one on kijji for 200 dollars but it went very quickly. i have to give in and go across that bridge and fight the traffic for a parking spot to go to some of the antique stores. this is a fairly large city but no antique stores. ~Georgia.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I declare tomorrow Thanksgiving because I can't fit the turkey in the freezer :happy2:


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

No home steady stuff today  work work work.

I did see that my little garlic bed is found fine, despite the cold, they are a couple inches high. I'm hoping this weekend is not too frozen as I'd like to bag up all the leaves I can't fit into the compost right now for later use, and if like to start on another small garden bed for early sowing of spinach or maybe for setting out onions or strawberries. Not sure yet. I really should come up with a plan. The ground is so much larger then my last two gardens I have no idea really where to start!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

lonelytree said:


> Can you see me now? :spinsmiley:


Everytime I read your post, Its like your goat is yelling at me...LOL


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

It has gone down to freezing here. I wonder if this corn salad is going to make it. The lettuce sprouts are still alive under the old windows. 

Carrots and beets over at the allotment have to be dug up when I get a chance.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Still baking stuff in my wood cookstove outdoors, tomorrow we will do a small turkey tho the temps are in the 20's so it may be a long slow roast. Having friends over tomorrow for a Thanksgiving Together. 

The other night we snuck into Weyehauser Land and aimed for an old lookout and I found it by following my nose. It was about at 2500 feet, could see from Nisqually Flats, over past the east side of Rainier. We wanted to see if we could see Comet Ison. Not sure if we did, but, well...I know I saw SOME sort of awesome comet ha. Milky Way was amazing, as always. 

Been mushroom hunting and haven't killed myself yet. Chantarelles, black saddles, orange peel, bolete. YUM! Put the garden to sleep. Experimenting with some of the chard under 5 gallon water cooler bottle cloches. 

Biked the 10 miles into town at 35 degrees. Wasn't that bad after all, wore the right clothes. And I was thinking "at least I'm not completely numb flying through a snow storm caked with a half inch of ice and perma whiskey throttle grip on my dirt bike"

Started knitting my Christmas presents. Otherwise I make food presents.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

City Bound said:


> It has gone down to freezing here. I wonder if this corn salad is going to make it. The lettuce sprouts are still alive under the old windows.
> 
> Carrots and beets over at the allotment have to be dug up when I get a chance.


You probably already know this, CB, but those root vegetables will keep just fine in the ground, only getting sweeter, unless you suffer a hard, prolonged frost. Light frosts concentrate the sugars in the vegetables. Also Brussels sprouts, cabbages and others in the Brassicaceae family.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you Raeven. I do know that but I want to take them out before December and the heavy snow comes just so I do not have to schlep over in the snow to the allotments.

I have some carrots that I put in the ground too late that will not mature in time. I was thinking that they might over winter and I can pick them in the early spring when they mature. What do you think?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I added another cage in the sunroom so the angora family is now split up into their own rooms. Mama was SOOOOO ready to get out on her own and is much perkier already.










And making progress. The highs this weekend are below zero so I expect to spend a good deal of time cuddling kitties, cross stitching, cleaning and reading.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I leave my parsnip and carrots in too. I cover sides and top with haybales and dig some when I want them. you wouldn't be able to use the hay in a community garden I guess. I don't do it in the city either. way it is around here has to be all cleaned up in the fall. 

I do the same as WT for my Christmas gifts. finished off a pair of socks last night. that's 10 pairs since I stopped gardening. I can knit 1 sock a night if I got something good on TCM. also about 20 loaves(pear,choc.chip,lemon etc.etc.) made so far and seven Christmas cakes. in the meantime I'm making a satin and lace sock to fill for my JA teaparty. i'll post a pic. later for the girls who don't see my thread in the deco. section. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I so admire your cross stitch projects Viggie! one thing I have never tried. not sure how I would fare at something like that. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

We can use straw but I cant find any around here. The best I can find is straw with seeds in it that people use for Halloween and then toss out. Tried that and it is not worth all the tough rooted weeds that form in the ground from the seeds falling out of the straw.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

City Bound said:


> Thank you Raeven. I do know that but I want to take them out before December and the heavy snow comes just so I do not have to schlep over in the snow to the allotments.
> 
> I have some carrots that I put in the ground too late that will not mature in time. I was thinking that they might over winter and I can pick them in the early spring when they mature. What do you think?


LOL, I think you don't have anything to lose, either way.  If they mature and overwinter, win! You'll have carrots in early spring, and if you let them go further, they'll seed in their second year. If the seed is true, you're golden for 2015. And if they don't make it, well... they weren't mature anyway, so you've lost nothing. 

Mine regularly overwinter here, as do beets, and I can even leave potatoes in till quite late if I choose. But I think ground temperatures get and stay colder where you are, so you're smart to lift them before all that gets underway. Plus I don't blame you for not wishing to slog through the snow!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Occasionally I will get carrots to over winter. Beets, nope. But the carrot flowers are do pretty!! Butterflies love them. And then I get self down carrots to pull later! Lol. Kale and spinach overwinter fine though.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I feel that if I had straw to cover them or a row cover that they would over winter and finish off early in spring, like around the end of april.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Use newspaper or one of your boxes lol.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I chickened out today. I went out to rake and work on the future garden but the wind chill was 14 degrees....

Instead, I cleaned house, did laundry and went shopping.

Then, since I finally got the landlord to agree to let me have a small pet, I shopped online and bought a cage and set up. I miss having critters to play and cuddle with in the worst way


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

NickieL said:


> I chickened out today. I went out to rake and work on the future garden but the wind chill was 14 degrees....
> 
> Instead, I cleaned house, did laundry and went shopping.
> 
> Then, since I finally got the landlord to agree to let me have a small pet, I shopped online and bought a cage and set up. I miss having critters to play and cuddle with in the worst way


A cage for what? Guinea pig? Gekko? Bird?:shrug:

I was raking the other day. Got this huge pile to about 30' from its final resting place when it got dark. Then it stated raining. Now it won't even be any good for leaf diving.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

A budgie.  


sustainabilly said:


> A cage for what? Guinea pig? Gekko? Bird?:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> I was raking the other day. Got this huge pile to about 30' from its final resting place when it got dark. Then it stated raining. Now it won't even be any good for leaf diving.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I had one for years. And a peach-faced lovebird and finches too. Birds can be cool. Only, in winter they can be pretty messy. Mine spent summers out on the porch. He'd go nuts dancing and squawking when I played music.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I think I accidentally lost my son's aloe plant by leaving it out on the deck overnight. We put it out in the sun to enjoy the day and forgot about it with another cactus that didn't have a problem with the cold temps. I cut off the tops and we'll see if it grows back. DDs cactus named "Cool Kid" never went outside so it's fine. I don't like the shorter days as the chickens don't get to enjoy as much outdoor time.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> Use newspaper or one of your boxes lol.


Was that meant for me doodle?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

35 pints of venison canned and about a a dozen packs put in freezer.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

finished off my fancy Christmas sock today. I do envy some of you living in the warmer climates where you can garden all year. I'd rather be digging in the earth but crafts it has to be for the next 6 months.i might get out next week for some brush burning though and maybe boil the kettle for tea in the woods ~Georgia


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

City Bound said:


> Was that meant for me doodle?


Yes and not in a mean way lol.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> Yes and not in a mean way lol.


I know it was not in a mean way, just was not 100% sure it was for me.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I cleaned out my fridge today and made a nice soup with what was soon to be on its way out. Made a beef stock with the left over beef and lamb bones, a mangle, some radishes, and some carrots from my garden, then added some lentils. Came out good. 

Made a gallon and a half of soup. One gallon of it is in the freezer.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

We have been in a freeze for a week now. The lettuce sprouts are still alive and kicking under the old windows. The mache is not looking so good. The ground the mache is in is frozen solid. I hope the mache makes it. I read that ti will make it but you never know. Siberian kale looks strange and slightly frozen in the frost. I thought the Siberian kale was more hardy then that, but I think it will survive. The scotts kale looks fine, it actually looks like it likes this cold weather.

Been going out in the yard with just a t shirt on and going out with no shirt. The freezing cold feels good on my skin and I am trying to expose myself to the cold to get acclimated to it.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Lazy day, changed oil in a truck and lit off 5 gallons of Welches Grape juice wine. The last batch is dreamy.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

City Bound said:


> Been going out in the yard with just a t shirt on and going out with no shirt. The freezing cold feels good on my skin and I am trying to expose myself to the cold to get acclimated to it.


You totally bonkers CB? It's f-f-f-f-freeeeeezing here now!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

My son was like that this morning. Here it was 21 out and he was only in a t-shirt when we went for a walk. I was cold with a hoody on.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> You totally bonkers CB? It's f-f-f-f-freeeeeezing here now!


haha. No, not bonkers. it just feels good on my skin and I want to get tempered to the cold.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

City Bound said:


> Been going out in the yard with just a t shirt on and going out with no shirt. The freezing cold feels good on my skin and I am trying to expose myself to the cold to get acclimated to it.


 Very true! The more exposure you get, the less it seems. And if you've ever been exposed to hypothermia, being cold is a walk in the park.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

It was too windy for the chickens today. They had to go in early because they were huddling in their shelter. They're funny when they're happy to go out and happy to go in.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Received a tree order last week when it was snowing. Put off planting till today...it cleared off this afternoon. Had ordered 5-5' burr oak that were close to 3-4' in the ground, and 2-5' native plums that were 4' in the ground.

I enjoy all of my trees, even if I realize the full glory of them might no be realized in my generation.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

re: the cold
I don't know about that. Maybe.The principle seems sound. But I was an ice fishaholic up in WI. Never missed a winter of mucho time on the ice. You've got to do a lot of stuff without gloves on when you're out there. Hands got cold quite a lot. Nowadays, my hands will get cold real easy and real quick. Especially if they get wet first. They've never been the same since my time on the ice. I can't escape the conclusion that those times had something to do with it.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Agreed, once you've been hypothermic you are way more sensitive to the cold. Brrrr. I wouldn't mind moving to Florida.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

working with water outdoors in the winter has always been rough for me. I have to pause and warm them up when they are wet or they will go numb and sting. The worst is when my cold wet hands get hit with something hard, ouch.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

florida is way too hot and bright for me.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Guess everyone has different sensations of being cold. It can go far beyond the feeling of extremities hurting from it. I've been wet, and know the feeling. It can happen at temps most of us never expect.

If you can even think about your gloves, it's not hypothermia, but you were on your way.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I know that I don't live in Alaska because I like being cold and wet. Bundle up or hide out..... unless the fishing or hunting is very good.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

NickieL said:


> Agreed, once you've been hypothermic you are way more sensitive to the cold. Brrrr. I wouldn't mind moving to Florida.


 Really? and you've experienced this? I never went comatose, but I've suffered frostbite on my ugly face. I've had ice freeze on me from blowing snow... Taken hours for me to warm up from beyond shivering. Feet and hands have swelled way beyond???

It never has made me more sensitive?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

joe don't you wear a scarf? I grow a beard in winter to keep my face warm.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Check it out! Anybody remember me talking about the creepy livestock auction?
Makes sense now that the people would be into the occult, santeria, voo doo, as we were looking at roosters. Probably kicked a bottle at DD and I for bidding on the rooster. The house is for sale now in the city on 1/4 acre. Here in Ct they've been finding human remains and skulls during drug busts in Bridgeport and a 2 year old was dug up and dumped in New Jersey back in 2010. DD and I just found out about this. Makes more sense now. I was wondering why so many people were into doves and pigeons and guinea pigs.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ffing-live-pygmy-GOAT-chickens-car-trunk.html


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Yesterday I got the turkey into the brine, did the shopping so I wouldn't have to leave my nest for several days. DGD and I went through most of the house like the proverbial white tornado, so I only have a few things to finish up ready for Thursday. Today I am doing laundry as it is sunny and windy - fine line-drying weather. I am going to make the cranberry sauce tonight and the bread tomorrow to save time Thursday, and I will have my daughter's help then, so can take it relatively easy. 

Mary


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sometimes I donât even want to know what the livestock get up to when Iâm not paying close attention.

I glanced out the window this afternoon and noticed an odd sight. I couldnât make it out at first, just noticed something was off. Went down to have a squiz and this is what I found:

























Mabel the Goat obviously felt the need for a change of coiffure and had a little tangle with a llama to get it. The llama looks no worse for wear.

What do we think? More George Washington? Or Marie Antoinette?

I guess she wanted to look special for the holidays. :gaptooth:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Too cute! Do you spin that llama wool?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

doodle... nah. The llamas were obtained as guard animals and they do guard their little herd of goats. They remain cool to the pigs, however.

To spin the wool requires shearing the llamas, and shearing them competently. My two are on opposite ends of a bad spectrum when it comes to shearing: One is terrified of the process; the other just flat hates having it done. In either case, they must be immobilized for quite a long while and thoroughly trussed up, for their safety and mine, during the unwelcome process. They kick like demons when annoyed. 

I can't justify the type of electric clippers required for llama wool for just 2 llamas, so my shears are of the manual variety. And I have no skill with the task. When I'm done with them, they look more like an Edward Scissorhands creation gone awry, and the wool is useless for spinning. :ashamed:

Steve was good at shearing, having raised sheep in his youth. Not my dealio, I'm afraid. Give me







s any day!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

With a figure like that Raeven it's got to Mlles Antoinette.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

She's a saucy minx, isn't she, Suss?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah. Did she acquire that come hither look naturally, or did she get tutoring?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll take a fifth on that. (Make it a good single malt scotch.)


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Is that all it takes to get you talking?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Staying stubbornly silent, son.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Ahh, A quiet drunk.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

DD is explaining to me I should have known that llamas were guard animals and how she read it in a book. She loves your pics.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

That wittle goaty is cute in her new do.

Doodle ask Rae how many bras she's made out of those porkers she keeps. LOL


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Life lesson #126. Don't hide bodies in the attic. 

Ok a bit ago I was interrupted during time with a gentleman friend by pounding on the front door. Everyone knows to use the side door who knows us. Was going ignore it but cop lights were flashing outside. So hurriedly dressed and answered. Apparently someone reported a body hanging in the attic widow. They could see it cause of all my grow lights up there. They insisted on a tour... Thought they were going to raid my tomato plants lol. Turns out the body was a coat hanging on my artist easel. Lmao.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

NickieL said:


> Life lesson #126. Don't hide bodies in the attic.
> 
> Ok a bit ago I was interrupted during time with a gentleman friend by pounding on the front door. Everyone knows to use the side door who knows us. Was going ignore it but cop lights were flashing outside. So hurriedly dressed and answered. Apparently someone reported a body hanging in the attic widow. They could see it cause of all my grow lights up there. They insisted on a tour... Thought they were going to raid my tomato plants lol. Turns out the body was a coat hanging on my artist easel. Lmao.


 Let me guess? They were younger LEO's? I've got a pretty low esteem for the ones I've met who were newer, anymore. I know most of the county LEO's somewhat, but not all. They had no right to insist on a tour!!!!

My last encounter with county LEO's. I was leaving the XGF driveway one morning, and there were two sheriffs deputies parked nearby to investigate something, I guess? A tall skinny one approached me, and I stopped. He asked the address, and I told him I didn't know, but it was carved on the rock in front of him.

He then demanded my name and where I lived at and what my business was. I asked the same of him!!! I think some academies train them such? His partner I kinda knew, came and said lets go. Probly a good thing, cuz I might have been fixin' to get in trouble?

I respect most LEO's, not the ones that approach in that manner though. Had one stop me after changing driver with my son one night. He accused me of doing 10 over the speed limit just to check me out. I called him on it, and asked to see his radar. He told me to have a goodnight and drive safe?

I've got no use for liars, and those who abuse a position of power are double bad!

It's up to us to know our rights, because some won't respect them. This isn't a totalitarian society...yet.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh he was nice enough. He didn't demand tour but asked to check it out. We just thought it was funny really. He wasn't a young gun at all. Had nothing to hide so I showed him upstairs.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

good thing LJ that you never got the treatment they gave those guys in new mexico. what a shame! forced to have colonoscopies and god knows what else. I hope they get millions. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Went for a ride in the kayak this afternoon.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Are there gators there?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

City Bound said:


> Are there gators there?


No no gators.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok. Chomp! Chomp!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Baby bunny kisses. They'll be ready to go home in just 2 more weeks. I've got 2 people interested so far, so that's a good sign.










I'm doing a no-spend month in December. So this week I picked up the few things I'll need to get through. Winter boots for me, and feed for the critters, gift cards for my co-workers...and found a farmer on craigslist for hay.










Otherwise, I'm all set. I've always got extra household items and toiletries on hand. Did lots of canning and dehydrating this year, have plenty of dry goods on hand, and have the freezer full of fish I caught and meats I bought. Hopefully it helps me cut back and save some extra month this month. I've got several savings accounts I need to start from scratch, the most pressing of which is for a new roof that's very overdue.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

No-spend month? Never heard of that. What is the philosophy behind that?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I simply plan to only pay necessary expenses for a month...bills and the mortgage. Staying out of the stores and not buying groceries will cut out all of my other expenses and avoid unnecessary spending. And help me use up what's on hand. I've done it before and find it's also a good way to get my mindset on being frugal. With all the saving goals I have right now (gotta put a new roof on, save up enough to cover the insurance deductable, refill my emergency savings, and start putting aside extra each month for my future homestead), I will need to keep a pretty tight budget for next year at least.


----------

